# My new woodshed is complete!



## cricco (Sep 10, 2010)

Finally! I won't have to deal with tarps for a change!


----------



## soupy1957 (Sep 10, 2010)

Lot's of work there...........great job..........ill you protect the wood from blowing/drifting snow an a really nasty rain storm, with something on the sides and front, or leave it as is?

-Soupy1957


----------



## cricco (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm gonna wait for snow, and try to leave it as is. If snow drifts become a problem, I may just put a tarp on the back wall, but I have lots of overhang, so I may not need to.

I forgot to mention that I built this on top of Railroad ties. That's where I was stacking my wood before....on the railroad ties.


----------



## loon (Sep 10, 2010)

very nice  ;-)


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 10, 2010)

I like this woodshed . . . looks rugged and a bit rustic . . . and looks like it could hold a lot of wood. Nice job.


----------



## billb3 (Sep 10, 2010)

looks good and beefy

looks like a tin roof on slats.



When I put a tin roof on an open shed here I looked all over for a clay cat to put on it.

Took all Summer for someone to ask why I put it there.
When I mentioned Tennessee Williams and Carly Simon I only got a blank stare.
I'm getting old.


----------



## vvvv (Sep 10, 2010)

cant see the back but u wanna be able to access the oldest wood first.....lovely shed


----------



## cricco (Sep 10, 2010)

I left out some details that I should have probably shared. First, this was all built with native Hemlock. We cut the trees, and our neighbor sawed the lumber on his mill. All of the main supports are 6x6 beams, and the sides are 4x4's that we had accidentally sawed too many of, so we used them as.....sides. The roof is tin. it is about 30x12. We were lucky enough to find the tin as leftovers from a friend's project. After we paid the neighbor for sawing the lumber, paid for the tin, and nails (lots of 20p nails) the total cost to build this was about $350. We estimate it should hold approximately 12 chords of wood when filled. In this picture it has about 2 chords in it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 10, 2010)

Newmac_Owner said:
			
		

> I left out some details that I should have probably shared. First, this was all built with native Hemlock. We cut the trees, and our neighbor sawed the lumber on his mill. All of the main supports are 6x6 beams, and the sides are 4x4's that we had accidentally sawed too many of, so we used them as.....sides. The roof is tin. it is about 30x12. We were lucky enough to find the tin as leftovers from a friend's project. After we paid the neighbor for sawing the lumber, paid for the tin, and nails (lots of 20p nails) the total cost to build this was about $350. We estimate it should hold approximately 12 chords of wood when filled. In this picture it has about 2 chords in it.



Again . . . I really like the rustic and beefy look of this woodshed . . . and hemlock is a great wood to work with . . . soft when it is fresh cut, but it hardens up nicely and becomes pretty tough as it ages to the point where it becomes tough to drive a nail through dried hemlock. Finding out that this shed only cost you $350 and yet looks this good . . . and can hold 12 cords of wood (chords are musical . . . by the way ) . . . well that's icing on the cake. Good deal!


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats a nice looking shed, and if you got all that built for what you said, your way ahead of me. Mine isn't half as nice and costs about twice as much and doesn't hold half what yours will.

Shipper


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice shed, looks like it might hold 12 cords, 12 chords, and who knows how many "face cords".


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Sep 11, 2010)

That's a great looking shed! It sure has a heavy duty old time look to it!. I like it a lot.

Billy


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice looking woodshed, and if the Blimp asks that roof is White, Im going to try throwimg in a picture here again nice shed.


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry still practicing sending pictures.


----------



## vvvv (Sep 11, 2010)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Very nice looking woodshed, and if the Blimp asks that roof is White, Im going to try throwimg in a picture here again nice shed.


he is definitely packing shed to the max!


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 11, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> cptoneleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   Sorry didnt know you were listning.


----------

